# Jenny O&W Vintage Divers Chronograph



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

thought some people on here might like this on *bay

item number 110576030516

bowie


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bowie said:


> thought some people on here might like this on *bay
> 
> item number 110576030516
> 
> bowie


now then mate!!!! hows it going???


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

yo Shawn i is very good man flick from here to there you OK

bowie


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bowie said:


> yo Shawn i is very good man flick from here to there you OK
> 
> bowie


yeah...im good mate.....been down you way a fair bit these last few weeks....any nnew news on bowie?


----------

